# Pittsburgh Ice storm. AWESOME



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)




----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I waited for the township to come in my neighborhood before I left. Didn't need to deal with it that bad!!


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats crazy!! i cant believe how fast that one car was going! what are these people thinking trying to drive down that hill?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

That is awesome. I was waiting for a cop to respond and come sliding down as well.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

People has guts for even attempting a hill like that it those conditions!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

thats why if you dont need to be out in a storm you should stay home....looks like a big mess to me


----------



## ford26 (Jan 11, 2011)

That Is awsome! I guess some people don't know how to use tire chains.:laughing:


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Tire chains. lol. People wouldn't know what to do with them. It was chaos here that day. Cars everywhere.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I bet the body shops are lovin' this ice. Here it was a misty mess all night but not freezing then about 430am the temp. dropped about 5 degrees and everything flashed over and then about 3-5 hours of freezing mist.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That was nasty, I put that video in my thread the other day also.


----------

